

Ask HN: Where to find remote PHP jobs? - notastartup

I&#x27;ve been developing with PHP&#x2F;MySQL&#x2F;Apache&#x2F;Jquery stack since 2009. I&#x27;m looking to get some more clients, particularly to work on LAMP stack type of projects. So far I&#x27;ve tried craigslist, reddit but I find it tough to find remote based projects other than one time gigs (which I&#x27;d still be okay with if they were at least 4+ weeks worth of work).<p>Any other recommendations to landing remote PHP gigs?
======
zedpm
Have you looked at Stack Overflow Careers 2.0, specifically for jobs tagged
with php [0]? Quite a few of the listings are for part-time positions, if you
want something steady but not full-time. Do you check out the monthly
Freelancing post on HN [1]?

[0]
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/tag/php](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/tag/php)
[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7970372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7970372)

~~~
notastartup
I was wondering where the Freelancing thread was for this month, I missed the
bus on it I guess.

It's a shame that I can't logon stackoverflow via OpenId because my account
was connected through there. I was very active on it.

------
tslathrow
2006

But seriously, why are you limiting yourself to PHP and jQuery? JQuery
especially - really odd considering you could easily work with any framework
if you have the JS background...

~~~
mrfusion
Are other frameworks really that popular? I was assuming AngularJS was still a
niche (outside of HN)?

------
noddingham
I've been told by some of our devs here that there are more Drupal jobs than
Drupal developers if that's your kind of thing.

~~~
amwelles
This is definitely true. We're always on the lookout for Drupal devs, although
we don't hire remote workers.

~~~
thesagan
May I ask where you are located? Just curious. Edit: looking to move from my
current city.

~~~
noddingham
I currently live in Colorado and judging by the 3000 people that showed up the
the Denver DrupalCon, you should be able to find work here.

~~~
thesagan
Hey, thanks for the info! Where I am in Michigan things are still looking a
bit shaky, and I'm tired of waiting!

------
USNetizen
We're hiring - send us a message:
[http://www.NetizenCorp.com](http://www.NetizenCorp.com)

We have several commercial clients that have systems based heavily on PHP that
we are supporting and have been having trouble finding _qualified_ PHP talent,
so remote is definitely an option for us.

That same goes for everyone else here. We're looking for solid PHP talent and
trying to avoid having to outsource overseas for it. I had a job posting up
but it just came down recently out of frustration from the lack of quality
applicants - I can re-post again.

UPDATE: Position has been re-posted:
[http://www.netizencorp.com/careers](http://www.netizencorp.com/careers)

~~~
Domenic_S
> _Entry Level_

> _4-5 years of web development experience_

C'mon, man.

~~~
e15ctr0n
A common problem with PHP jobs is Entry Level salary for devs with 4-5 years
of web development experience. That could be keeping the qualified candidates
away.

------
eccp
Jobmote has a curated selection of PHP jobs published elsewhere:
[http://jobmote.com/tag/php](http://jobmote.com/tag/php)

------
colinsidoti
Shoot me an email - I have a long-term client I need to hand over. Email in
profile.

Also - in general I've found craigslist to return the best leads. Typically
takes at least one meeting in person though.

You can also work through recruiting firms - they often get temp jobs they're
happy to intro you too. If you do good on your first job, they'll keep sending
you to more.

------
andys627
Elance and Odesk is where I started w/same stack. Strive for 5.0/5.0 reviews
and leverage those into more expensive work.

------
tpae
I've had some success through [https://gun.io/](https://gun.io/).

You can also score some projects on elance, but most of the time I would get
good projects from networking. If you can build out MVPs, try going to
different tech meetups and see if people are in need of some dev work.

~~~
notastartup
I can't ever seem to get replies on gun.io. Not sure what they are looking for
but it was frustrating experience

------
mhielscher
In Sacramento, I've had success landing long-term PHP contract gigs by placing
on Craigslist a well-designed Markdown resume rendered to HTML, with links in
the top section to other formats (PDF, Markdown source, lowest common
denominator plaintext) along with links to my GitHub page and my oDesk
profile.

------
jpgjb
Have you looked at LanceList.com? They list all the useful, curated freelance
services.
[http://www.lancelist.com/#curated](http://www.lancelist.com/#curated)

YunoJuno Toptal Matchist Gun.io OnSite Crew WorkMob 10x Management

------
BorisMelnik
With those skillsets you'd make for a ninja-like WordPress developer. I could
give you work all the time especially with low-level knowledge as well as
being able to work with front end designers.

~~~
notastartup
Couldn't find an email address in your profile. I left my portfolio website
and at the bottom there is my email address.

[http://appsonify.com](http://appsonify.com)

------
up_and_up
Jobmote.com

Stackoverflow remote jobs

Angelist remote jobs

weworkremotely.com

authenticjobs.com

------
yunyeng
try freelancer.com there are millions of php projects, sometimes they hire for
the long term projects, and there is more like freelancer.com like odesk.com
elance.com etc...

------
pknerd
phpclasses.org/jobs

weworkremotely.com

twitter

------
fancy_pantser
[https://www.wfh.io](https://www.wfh.io)

